# Reduless



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2012)

Folks, 

A bit of a testimonial.. 

Reduless is a WONDER! 

I had two batches of wine (a 2010 brunello, and a 2011 blend) that developed a overpowering "burnt" aroma. Research suggested that this is either ethyl mercaptans or perhaps caused by the type of toast on the oak used (over oaking). 

To tell the difference, it was suggested that I do a simple bench trial using raw copper. I took rather thick guage copper wire, scrubbed it with a scotch brite pad, then swirled the wire in a test beaker of each wine for about 10 minutes. There was a distinct improvement, thus proving that the problem was ethyl mercaptans. 

I then did a bench trial of 1 liter of wine and treated it with the reduless. It did not take 10 minutes! The off oder was gone immediately!. 

I had in the past used copper sulfate, but it never seemed to work this well and this quick. Reduless is a dried, dead culture of yeast that was grown in a high copper environment. It is a much safer and effecient delivery of copper into wine than using copper sulfate. The recomendation is a racking after 3 days of treatment to avoid imparting too much copper into the wine. 

I treated my main tanks over the long weekend, and racked yesterday. 

What a wonderful product!

johnT.


----------



## robie (Jan 3, 2012)

That is great to hear. On this forum, I have been suggesting its use for awhile now, but never had an occasion to use it, myself. It is good to know it worked that well.

It seems worthwhile to have a packet on hand all the time, just in case.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2012)

Good to know John, always nice to have some positive testimonial on a product like that beforehand!


----------



## joea132 (Jan 3, 2012)

What was your dose per liter or however you figured it?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 4, 2012)

joea132 said:


> What was your dose per liter or however you figured it?



It is 10 grams per hectoliter (100 liters) mixed into 100 ml (10 times the weight) of water. Stir it in and rack after 3 days. This is the medium dosage that they suggest. + or - 5 grams per liter for heavier / lighter dosage.


----------



## carmine (Jan 4, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Folks,
> 
> A bit of a testimonial..
> 
> ...


 HI John Rock and I just used Redulees the other day on are Merlot it had just finished MLF stunk real bad of H2s I racked it then tried airate it still stunk So used the redulees it works wonders great product. Carmine P>S> are you going to corrados awards dinner this year?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 5, 2012)

carmine said:


> HI John Rock and I just used Redulees the other day on are Merlot it had just finished MLF stunk real bad of H2s I racked it then tried airate it still stunk So used the redulees it works wonders great product. Carmine P>S> are you going to corrados awards dinner this year?



I am going to skip it this year. I simply have too much going on. My wife just lost her mother (who was in decline with cancer for 3 years). To make matters worse, her father was rushed to the hospital just 2 months after mom died (he asperated). While visiting her father, my wife slipped on the stone floor in the hospital and broke her arm. Two weeks later, her father passed away.

In short, over a 2.5 month period, my wife lost her mother, broke her arm, then lost her father. Bee a tough couple of months!


----------



## carmine (Jan 5, 2012)

JohnT said:


> I am going to skip it this year. I simply have too much going on. My wife just lost her mother (who was in decline with cancer for 3 years). To make matters worse, her father was rushed to the hospital just 2 months after mom died (he asperated). While visiting her father, my wife slipped on the stone floor in the hospital and broke her arm. Two weeks later, her father passed away.
> 
> In short, over a 2.5 month period, my wife lost her mother, broke her arm, then lost her father. Bee a tough couple of months!



So sorry for your'e loss Rock and i lost are 2family members witin 6 months and are mother so i know what you and your'e family are going thru I will keep your'e family in my prayers.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2012)

Also used it on a red wine last year that had the major rotten egg stink,Splash raked,used copper pipe and copper wire,splashed racked and still didnt work. The reduless worked and this wine is fine a year latter.


----------



## robie (Jan 6, 2012)

A year ago I over-worked a wine that had pretty heavy H2S. It is now a bit harsh and slightly oxidized because of all the racking, I guess. It was before I hear of Reduless.


----------

